# from bad to worse



## glittery_butterfly

is there a way to say this nicely in french?
thank you!


----------



## cvdev

The most commonly used phrase is "de mal en pire"... You may also use "de mal en pis"...

Les choses vont *de mal en pire.*
Les choses vont *de mal* *en pis. *

NB: "Worse and worse" would be *"de pire en pire"...*


----------



## carolineR

or
"de Charybde en Scylla"
out of the frying pan, into the fire


----------



## hunternet

cvdev said:


> The most commonly used phrase is "de mal en pire"... You may also use "de mal en pis"...
> 
> Les choses vont *de mal en pire.*
> Les choses vont *de mal* *en pis. *
> 
> NB: "Worse and worse" would be *"de pire en pire"...*



I have always seen "de mal en pis". 

Any native speaker could confirm the first one ? I don't think it is actually used !


----------



## sekotine

Hello !

I don't think I've ever heard *mal en pire*, Le Petit Robert confirms _C'est pire que tout. C'est encore pire. C'est de pire en pire._ But _Les choses vont de mal en pis, elles empirent._


----------



## Subtitling girl

Hello !

I also thought "de mal en pire" was incorrect, but then I checked on the Academie Française website:
*"Pis ou  				pire ?* [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]On  				ne saurait considérer la tournure _il y a pire_ comme fautive,  				elle est simplement moins littéraire que _il y a pis_. En  				effet, on constate que dans la plupart des emplois, _pis_, comparatif  				de supériorité de _mal_, est supplanté dans  				l’usage par _pire_, comparatif de supériorité  				de l’adjectif _mauvais_, ou par _plus mal_ :[/FONT]

 
[*]Comme adverbe :  		  		_De mal en pire, de pire en pire_, généralement condamnés,  		  		se rencontrent cependant chez de bons auteurs, à commencer par  		  		Nerval ;"

Have a nice day


----------



## hunternet

Subtitling girl said:


> Hello !
> 
> I also thought "de mal en pire" was incorrect, but then I checked on the Academie Française website:
> *"Pis ou                  pire ?* [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]On                  ne saurait considérer la tournure _il y a pire_ comme fautive,                  elle est simplement moins littéraire que _il y a pis_. En                  effet, on constate que dans la plupart des emplois, _pis_, comparatif                  de supériorité de _mal_, est supplanté dans                  l’usage par _pire_, comparatif de supériorité                  de l’adjectif _mauvais_, ou par _plus mal_ :[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [*]Comme adverbe :                    _De mal en pire, de pire en pire_, généralement condamnés,                    se rencontrent cependant chez de bons auteurs, à commencer par                    Nerval ;"
> Have a nice day



On peut donc considérer qu'elle est difficilement utilisable étant donné que:

1) il s'agit du site de l'Académie Française (vous savez l'institution qui à proposé de traduire "web browser" par "butineur")   

2) Elle est utilisée apparemment en poésie, qui est loin d'obéir aux même règles que le Français courant (rimes, création de mots...). Pourquoi ne pas utiliser les termes de Vian et Queneau dans nos formulaires d'imposition tant qu'on y est...


----------



## carolineR

hunternet said:


> I have always seen "de mal en pis".
> Any native speaker could confirm the first one ? I don't think it is actually used !


agreed


sekotine said:


> Hello !
> I don't think I've ever heard *mal en pire*, Le Petit Robert confirms _C'est pire que tout. C'est encore pire. C'est de pire en pire._ But _Les choses vont de mal en pis, elles empirent._


I concur  "aller de mal en pis" is the set phrase.


----------



## cvdev

*Selon le Littré, l’adverbe pire « se rencontre parfois à la place de pis ... dans la langue populaire ou la langue parlée ... par effet de style: faire pire, voir pire, aller de mal en pire, de pire en pire, tant pire. »*

*>> Ce n’est pas du français soutenu ou « vieillot » mais une tournure plus usuelle – d’autant plus appropriée que le mot pis ne doit théoriquement pas être employé avec des verbes tels que parler, aller, agir, ou se conduire.*

*L’adverbe pis et l’expression De mal en pis sont considérés comme plus littéraires, voire archaïques.*


----------



## carolineR

cvdev said:


> *L’adverbe pis et l’expression De mal en pis sont considérés comme plus littéraires, voire archaïques.*


*
Le Littré débloque 

voir le Trésor 
mal : ‣Loc. De mal en pis. De plus en plus mal. Sa santé, ses affaires vont de mal en pis. Le commerce des estampes allait de mal en pis, disait Blaise, qui depuis quelque temps ne voulait plus rien acheter (A. France, Dieux ont soif, 1912, p. 16). 
et aussi ici (2° page)*


----------



## cvdev

A 1912 Anatole France quote as supporting evidence... Thanks, I rest my case...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

The supporting evidence is what natives are saying in 2007.  I concur with them.


----------



## panzemeyer

"De mal en pis" is a common thing to say (and, even more, to write). 

Because it's more grammatically correct, it sounds a bit more formal than "de mal en pire".


----------



## cvdev

All right... I'll play devil's advocate (I actually say and write "de mal en pis" when I use the phrase, btw, and I am as native as a French speaker can be)... 

If _pis_ is so much better, *would you write/say "de pis en pis" or "de pire en pire"? *I have an 1847 Balzac quote using the former, if anyone is interested... 

Un autre emploi bien rare:
− _Pis que_ + adj. Plus que, dans le degré du mal ou du laid. "_Des pensées médiocres, et pis que médiocres"_ (Alain, _Propos_, 1929, p.856).


----------



## meluesine

Perhaps it depends of where you are from. In France, we are in the habit to say "de mal en pis", but perhaps it is different in Suisse, Canada or Belgium?
But I agree that in France "de mal en pire" is unusual.


----------



## carolineR

cvdev said:


> If _pis_ is so much better...


"pis" is *NOT* so much better 
it just so happens that the phrase eveybody used, or uses today, is "de mal en pis" 





cvdev said:


> ...*would you write/say "de pis en pis" or "de pire en pire"? *I have an 1847 Balzac quote using the former, if anyone is interested...


... and in 2007, we say "de pire en pire"

No, there's no logic
who said there should be one ?


----------



## meluesine

"de pis en pis" could be confusing because "pis" cans mean "udder of cow", so the second meaning of "de pis en pis" is really funny


----------



## panzemeyer

meluesine said:


> "de pis en pis" could be confusing because "pis" cans mean "udder of cow", so the second meaning of "de pis en pis" is really funny


Besides, "de pire en pire" strikes me as being non sensical. Literaly, what is "pire" can't get "pire". Or you would have to say "de pire à pire encore". 

That said, I know we sometimes say "de pire en pire". But, precisely, it sounds to me as a colloquial expression. Or maybe I'm just getting confused.


----------



## meluesine

Nothing can be "pire" (worse) than "le pire" (worst).


----------



## cvdev

Wow... Sarcasm doesn't read well, does it?    I guess I'm just going to jump from cow to cow, goat to goat, and sheep to sheep, until I find an udder-ly satisfying answer [bad joke, I know, but not as bad as the Canadian one about the former mailman and his new milk farm]...  

I'm surprised no one jumped on _tant pire _earlier. In my opinion, that was the weirdest of all the examples. Try explaining that one to a foreigner... I just read this less-than-helpful comment on a French Canadian Website: "_tant pire_, au lieu de _tant pis_, se veut une faute grossière: _tant pire_ n’est pas le contraire de _tant mieux_." They're really not explaining much -- from what I understand, though, it's generally used by Québécois, Acadians, Wallons, and Cajuns...


----------



## cvdev

*Now, THIS is hurting my eyes (no offense to all of you Québécois out there):*

_Pire_ n'étant pas toujours senti (notamment au Québec) comme un compar. ou un superl., _moins pire, plus pire, aussi pire_ ou _très pire_ peuvent apparaître dans la lang. pop. ou parlée: _Même un fascisme très pire, c'est moins pire que d'être mort!_ (Malraux, _Espoir_, 1937, p.512). 
[from http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/pire]


----------



## Punky Zoé

panzemeyer said:


> Besides, "de pire en pire" strikes me as being non sensical. Literaly, what is "pire" can't get "pire". Or you would have to say "de pire à pire encore".
> 
> That said, I know we sometimes say "de pire en pire". But, precisely, it sounds to me as a colloquial expression. Or maybe I'm just getting confused.


Pourtant "le pire n'est jamais certain" - tout est relatif


----------



## klodaway

Eventhough it is a bit out of the subject, I feel compelled to contribute to this thread that I have heard "*trop pire*".

I didn't know if I were to laugh or just to be struck numb!

This is due to the recurrent use of "trop" as every other word in the conversation and expressions of teenagers in France.


----------



## geostan

If one wishes to get really confused, read what Grevisse has to say in _Le Bon_ _Usage_. That said, my opinion is that the standard form is: de mal en pis. 

Cheers!


----------



## panzemeyer

cvdev said:


> *Now, THIS is hurting my eyes (no offense to all of you Québécois out there):*
> 
> _Pire_ n'étant pas toujours senti (notamment au Québec) comme un compar. ou un superl., _moins pire, plus pire, aussi pire_ ou _très pire_ peuvent apparaître dans la lang. pop. ou parlée: _Même un fascisme très pire, c'est moins pire que d'être mort!_ (Malraux, _Espoir_, 1937, p.512).
> [from http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/pire]


 It's hurting my eyes too. Though, I wonder if Malraux wasn't trying to produce some ironical effect. Irony is clearly present in the second quote ("comme qui dirait").


----------



## Plix

If you use "de mal en pire" every french people will understand you. But some anoying people will also say their opinion about this.

If you use "de mal en pis" it will be the same.

It depend who you are talking with. 

I usualy use "de pire en pire" which is more common vocabulary


----------



## doodlebugger

klodaway said:


> Eventhough it is a bit out of the subject, I feel compelled to contribute to this thread that I have heard "*trop pire*".


 
 J'en pense pis que pendre !


----------



## meluesine

Toujours dans les expressions utilisant "pire", il en est une dont je ne suis pas certaine que l'usage dépasse le Nord-Pas de Calais:
"faire pire que mieux"
Ce n'est bien sûr pas du bon français mais c'est très expressif et plus rigolo que de dire "le mieux est l'ennemi du bien".


----------



## sekotine

En 2007, voici


----------



## sekotine

And agree with Plix


----------

